
Your own Kubernetes controller – Laying out the work - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/your-own-kubernetes-controller/1/
======
aliswe
This was a really interesting read. Is the crd event "system" also built on
HTTP?

Stop teasing and finish the next part already! ...

O and thanks for the Go realism, we can use some of that.

~~~
nfrankel
> Stop teasing and finish the next part already! ...

Next week, I actually need to write the damn piece ;-)

And thanks for your feedback btw.

